# Solved: Ifanview jpg opening.



## mthumjdo (Nov 15, 2004)

I have used Ifanview for years and never have encountered this problem. I have a few images with headers similar to the following that I can not open.
001_2251799813881066.jpg.
I get the following message:
C:\Users|Mario\Desktop\Photos001_2251799813881066.jpg can't read file header.
(unknown file format or file can not be found)
(for unicode file names please activate the Unicode Plugin in 'Properties > Languages')

I did went to Properties in Irfanveiw and did not have any success.

I know that there is a file there because of the number of k bytes on the image icon.

Hope someone had an answer
mthumjdo


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

try renaming the files first and see what happens. easiest thing to check first. if that doesn't work, try unistalling then reinstalling ifanview. those are the first things i can think of, if it doesn't help, let me know.


----------



## mthumjdo (Nov 15, 2004)

kanaitpro, I tried tried renaming the file and what happened is I no longer would ever open that particular file again. I also did try uninstalling Irfanview, reinstalling it, also the plugins. No change. Maybe when I went to Properties> in Irfanview I didn;t really know what to do.
mthumjdo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can rename those randomly-named files, but make sure to keep the *.jpg* file extension.

If you change the file extension, it'll open in gibberish or not open at all.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

have you tried opening them with another program, such as windows picture and fax viewer or paint? you can right click and choose open with and select from the list. make sure you uncheck the box which says always use this program.


----------



## mthumjdo (Nov 15, 2004)

flavallee,	I had done that but tried it again per your suggestion and and made sure that I kept the jpg estension and again got the following message:

C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\PHOTOS\image.1.jpg: Cant read file header!

Unknown file format, empty file or file not found

(for Unicode file names please activate the Unicode Plugin Properties > Languages)

mthumjdo


----------



## mthumjdo (Nov 15, 2004)

kanaitpro, I have been trying to download Windows Picture but keep getting a error while trying to dwonload. Irfanview has a batch conversion which I have use when converting from png to jpg but it does not funtion in this instance.
mthumjdo


----------

